# Acerbi:"Milan? Non c'è paragone. Siamo più forti":



## admin (7 Aprile 2019)

Acerbi, difensore della Lazio ed ex rossonero, non ha dubbi in vista del match in programma sabato sera a San Siro. Ecco le dichiarazioni del giocatore:"Siamo una squadra strana ed incostante. Possiamo vincere e perdere con tutti. Noi però andiamo a San Siro per vincere, siamo più forti del Milan: a singoli non c’è paragone. Manca qualcosina per crederci, l’1% per fare la differenza nella vita, se non hai quella fame totale resti aggrappato".


----------



## Mic (7 Aprile 2019)

Dobbiamo RIBALTARLI


----------



## Kayl (7 Aprile 2019)

Quindi tu sei meglio di Romagnoli e Immobile è meglio di Piatek?


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Aprile 2019)

fa ridere perchè parla come quello che ne sa....

mamma mia quanto è scadente questo. dichiarazioni fondamentali queste


----------



## ispanicojon7 (7 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Acerbi, difensore della Lazio ed ex rossonero, non ha dubbi in vista del match in programma sabato sera a San Siro. Ecco le dichiarazioni del giocatore:"Siamo una squadra strana ed incostante. Possiamo vincere e perdere con tutti. Noi però andiamo a San Siro per vincere, siamo più forti del Milan: a singoli non c’è paragone. Manca qualcosina per crederci, l’1% per fare la differenza nella vita, se non hai quella fame totale resti aggrappato".



Se dopo queste dichiarazioni non vengono asfaltati , meglio chiudere tutto !


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Acerbi, difensore della Lazio ed ex rossonero, non ha dubbi in vista del match in programma sabato sera a San Siro. Ecco le dichiarazioni del giocatore:"Siamo una squadra strana ed incostante. Possiamo vincere e perdere con tutti. Noi però andiamo a San Siro per vincere, siamo più forti del Milan: a singoli non c’è paragone. Manca qualcosina per crederci, l’1% per fare la differenza nella vita, se non hai quella fame totale resti aggrappato".



eccolo un'altro dopo Inzaghi nel dire che sono + forti 

io dico che quest'anno siamo li + o - 
su certi singoli li mangiamo in testa 
ma non per questo mi sogno di dire pubblicamente 
che siamo + forti... spero che questa cosa 
causi effetto Cruijff 

forse x questo verrò a San Siro


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (7 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Acerbi, difensore della Lazio ed ex rossonero, non ha dubbi in vista del match in programma sabato sera a San Siro. Ecco le dichiarazioni del giocatore:"Siamo una squadra strana ed incostante. Possiamo vincere e perdere con tutti. Noi però andiamo a San Siro per vincere, siamo più forti del Milan: *a singoli non c’è paragone*. Manca qualcosina per crederci, l’1% per fare la differenza nella vita, se non hai quella fame totale resti aggrappato".



Guarda te se bisogna sentirsi dire certe cose da un paracarro come Acerbi. Senza scomodare altri ruoli, tra sto qui e Romagnoli ci passano 5 categorie di differenza ...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Aprile 2019)

Ha ragione


----------



## Andris (7 Aprile 2019)

dove le ha dette queste cose?
a lazio channel per farlo credere ai tifosi?

spiace perchè questo ragazzo sembrava essere maturato dopo la malattia scoperta.
ha lasciato il Milan come una comparsa,infatti lui stesso ha ammesso di non aver fatto per molti anni la vita d'atleta (alcool,donne,nottate) sentendosi invincibile.
al sassuolo si era ripulito diventando una persona seria,strano ora faccia lo sbruffone come prima


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Aprile 2019)

Dichiarazioni per caricare l'ambiente, passerei oltre


----------



## bmb (8 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Acerbi, difensore della Lazio ed ex rossonero, non ha dubbi in vista del match in programma sabato sera a San Siro. Ecco le dichiarazioni del giocatore:"Siamo una squadra strana ed incostante. Possiamo vincere e perdere con tutti. Noi però andiamo a San Siro per vincere, siamo più forti del Milan: a singoli non c’è paragone. Manca qualcosina per crederci, l’1% per fare la differenza nella vita, se non hai quella fame totale resti aggrappato".



1 punto in 2 partite, al 95', tra Spal e Sassuolo. L'umiltà e la dignità dove sono? E poi ad uno come te la vita dovrebbe aver insegnato qualcosa.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Acerbi, difensore della Lazio ed ex rossonero, non ha dubbi in vista del match in programma sabato sera a San Siro. Ecco le dichiarazioni del giocatore:"Siamo una squadra strana ed incostante. Possiamo vincere e perdere con tutti. Noi però andiamo a San Siro per vincere, siamo più forti del Milan: a singoli non c’è paragone. Manca qualcosina per crederci, l’1% per fare la differenza nella vita, se non hai quella fame totale resti aggrappato".


Queste parole da appendere negli spogliatoi a san siro, vi facciamo fare la stessa fine che linter ha fatto fate a noi


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Aprile 2019)

Partita che vincerà la Lazio nettamente. 

Hanno capito che provocandoci in campo perdiamo la testa, vedi le dichiarazioni pre-partita degli avversari in Samp Milan 1-0 e Milan Udinese 1-1


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Aprile 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Partita che vincerà la Lazio nettamente.
> 
> Hanno capito che provocandoci in campo perdiamo la testa, vedi le dichiarazioni pre-partita degli avversari in Samp Milan 1-0 e Milan Udinese 1-1



BAH non credo che il Milan non abbia vinto per quelle ragioni. Poi spesso è capitato il contrario.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Aprile 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> eccolo un'altro dopo Inzaghi nel dire che sono + forti
> 
> io dico che quest'anno siamo li + o -
> su certi singoli li mangiamo in testa
> ...



Non ha ancora capito che peccare di superbia davanti al Diavolo comporta l’inferno, evidentemente. Glielo insegneremo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Acerbi, difensore della Lazio ed ex rossonero, non ha dubbi in vista del match in programma sabato sera a San Siro. Ecco le dichiarazioni del giocatore:"Siamo una squadra strana ed incostante. Possiamo vincere e perdere con tutti. Noi però andiamo a San Siro per vincere, siamo più forti del Milan: a singoli non c’è paragone. Manca qualcosina per crederci, l’1% per fare la differenza nella vita, se non hai quella fame totale resti aggrappato".



Ho troppo rispetto per questo Uomo per polemizzare..lo vediamo sul campo chi sarà più forte (arbitri permettendo)


----------



## Ninni21 (8 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Acerbi, difensore della Lazio ed ex rossonero, non ha dubbi in vista del match in programma sabato sera a San Siro. Ecco le dichiarazioni del giocatore:"Siamo una squadra strana ed incostante. Possiamo vincere e perdere con tutti. Noi però andiamo a San Siro per vincere, siamo più forti del Milan: a singoli non c’è paragone. Manca qualcosina per crederci, l’1% per fare la differenza nella vita, se non hai quella fame totale resti aggrappato".



Ormai parlano tutti...


----------



## Capitan T (9 Aprile 2019)

Vi aggiorno: su twitter Bakayoko ha risposto ad un post che riportava questa notizia con " ok ACERBI see you saturday"


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Aprile 2019)

Capitan T ha scritto:


> Vi aggiorno: su twitter Bakayoko ha risposto ad un post che riportava questa notizia con " ok ACERBI see you saturday"



Questo è lo spirito giusto

Temo che Acerbi rimpiangerà questa sua uscita.


----------



## Djici (9 Aprile 2019)

Capitan T ha scritto:


> Vi aggiorno: su twitter Bakayoko ha risposto ad un post che riportava questa notizia con " ok ACERBI see you saturday"



Baka è sempre più un idolo. 
Poi magari perdiamo ma di certo non sarà per colpa di Tiemoue che avrà lottato in mezzo al campo.


----------



## Zenos (9 Aprile 2019)

Questo portava le boracce a Mexes e Zapata,per non scomodare Nesta e Maldini.


----------



## David Drills (9 Aprile 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> dove le ha dette queste cose?
> a lazio channel per farlo credere ai tifosi?
> 
> spiace perchè questo ragazzo sembrava essere maturato dopo la malattia scoperta.
> ...


Cioè con quella faccia lì, donne e nottate? Mother of God...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Aprile 2019)

Capitan T ha scritto:


> Vi aggiorno: su twitter Bakayoko ha risposto ad un post che riportava questa notizia con " ok ACERBI see you saturday"



Bakayoko è più "milanista" di tanti altri suoi compagni che sono qua da anni.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Aprile 2019)

Capitan T ha scritto:


> Vi aggiorno: su twitter Bakayoko ha risposto ad un post che riportava questa notizia con " ok ACERBI see you saturday"



Leo, non puoi non riscattarlo


----------

